# Teich "geerbt" - besteht Handlungsbedarf?



## GvS (19. Apr. 2012)

Hallo miteinander!

Wir haben uns ein Haus mit Teich gekauft. Der Teich istca. 4 x 2 m.

Ich wollte schon immer einen Teich haben und deshalb haben wir beschlossen, dass das gute Stück bleiben soll. 

Nun bin ich aber totaler Anfänger und zumindest noch mit so einem Teich völlig überfordert. Muss ich irgend etwas beachten, was in der jetztigen Jahreszeit auf jeden Fall getan werden muss? Momentan gehe ich regelmäßig mit dem Kescher über das Wasser und entferne Laub usw. von der Oberfläche. Auch die Pflanzen am Rand habe ich zurück geschnitten. Alte braune Wasserpflanzen habe ich bereits im Dezember aus dem Wasser entfernt. Was muss man sonst so machen?

Wie siehts mit Pumpen, Filtern usw. aus? Meine sind von der Marke Oase. Ist die gut? Kann gerne die Modelle raussuchen, habe glücklicherweise die Anleitungen im Haus gefunden. Muss ich die reinigen?

In der Ecke ist ein Rohr an einer Maschine, das direkt in den Teich führt. Was könnte das sein?

Scheinbar hab ich auch Froschlaich im Teich. Was muss ich da beachten? Wie viele __ Frösche kommen denn da auf mich zu? Außerdem sind da noch andere durchsichtige Eier ohne die schwarzen Punkte/Kommas im Teich... Was ist das? Muss ich das wegmachen?

Der Grund ist komplett mit Algen ¿ (Ironie) bräunlich bedeckt. Muss ich den reinigen? Literatur, die mir im Futterhaus empfohlen hat sagt ja. Ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass ein Eingriff in den Teich zu dieser Jahreszeit unbedingt gut ist... 

Muss man neue Pflanzen anpflanzen oder kommen die vom letzten Jahr im Teich wieder?

Was ist mit zufüttern?

Mein Teich wurde mindestens 1,5 Jahre überhaupt nicht gepflegt, da das Haus leerstand und die vorherigen Bewohner verstorben sind. Die Anzahl der Fische ist ca. 30+ (Goldfische). 5 Frösche hab ich auch schon gezählt. Das Wasser ist klar. Wenn ich einen Stab in die Mitte stecke komm ich auf eine Tiefe von 53 cm. Er ist aber wohl durch die Pflanzen recht dicht unten. Ich muss ca. alle zwei Wochen Wasser nachfüllen (5-10 cm). Es handelt sich um einen Folienteich. Ich hab sogar einen kleinen Springbrunnen von wo das Wasser über einen kleinen Wasserfall wieder in den Teich geht. Werde jetzt wo das Wetter wieder schöner wird auch mal einen eigenen Thread im dafür vorgesehenen Unterforum aufmachen und Bilder posten. Hier soll es jetzt erstmal nur um die Erstversorgung von Teich und -Halter gehen. 

Vielen lieben Dank schonmal!

Gute Nacht...


----------



## katja (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich "geerbt" - besteht Handlungsbedarf?*

hallo gvs...? 

:willkommen im forum

zuerst mal finde ich es toll, dass ihr den teich behalten und eine schöne oase draus machen wollt  meine damaligen hauskäufer haben ihn zugeschüttet..... 

nun aber zu ein paar deiner fragen, aaalso:

- fotos wären auch hier sehr nützlich

- 30 goldfische sind sowas von zuviel für deinen teich...rausfangen und verschenken wäre sehr gut, wobei die verbleibenden sich wieder ruckzuck vermehren... 

- die tiefe ist außerdem eigentlich zu gering für fischhaltung

- wegen den fröschen oder __ kröten brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen, die gehen, wenn sie groß genug sind

- laub keschern und pflanzen zurückschneiden war schonmal ok

- die durchsichtigen eier könnten wasserschneckenlaich sein, drin lassen

- sind das auf dem grund nicht eher vermoderte blätter etc. was in den teich gefallen ist? es wäre interessant zu wissen, wie dick diese schicht ist, am ende hast du ne gesamttiefe von 80 cm 

- die pflanzen, die da waren kommen bestimmt wieder, aber die, die du entsorgt hast, würde ich nachpflanzen, aber auch hier, fotoooooos 

- zufüttern sollte man goldis soweit ich weiß, aber je mehr futter, je mehr goldis, die haben sich nämlich immer furchtbar lieb.... 

- 5-10 cm wasser nachfüllen in 2 wochen könnte noch verdunstung sein

das waren jetzt mal ein paar infos, zu der technik werden sich noch die spezies melden, aber jetzt möchten wir fotooos sehen


----------



## Kolja (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich "geerbt" - besteht Handlungsbedarf?*

Hallo,

herzlich Willkommen!

Katja hat ja schon alles geschrieben. Fotos wären gut. Vor allem auch vom Rand. Evtl. kann der Wasserverlust durch eine unterbrochene Kapillarsperre verursacht sein.


----------



## GvS (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich "geerbt" - besteht Handlungsbedarf?*

Super! Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 

Das hört sich ja im Großen und Ganzen ganz gut an. Dann hab ich also bald kleine Baby __ Frösche im Garten! 

Fotos kommen  heute übern Tag. 

Da die Fische nicht erst seit kurzem in dieser relativ großen Population im Teich unterwegs sind, wird das Abfischen wohl nicht eilen oder?

Den Rand werde ich versuchen so gut wie möglich zu zeigen.

Und die Idee mit dem Laub auf dem Boden ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Das kann natürlich sein, dass alles Mögliche auf den Boden gesunken ist. In 1,5 Jahren kommt ja so einiges zusammen. Da der Voreigentümer ein sehr ordentlicher Mann war, kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass er seinen Teich zu niedrig gestaltet hat. Wäre denn diese Jahreszeit geeignet um das zu prüfen? Müsste ja Wohl oder Übel die Fische raus holen und das Wasser absenken. Momentan könnte da doch so viel an Larven, Eier und was weiß ich drin sein, dass ein Eingriff ganz miese Folgen hätte... 

Nochmals danke für die schnelle Erstversorgung! Ich verspreche mir zeitnah die ganzen Einsteigerthreads zu den verschiedenen Themen durch zu lesen. Endlich mal ein Platz wo man einen vernünftigen Einstieg in die Thematik Teich bekommt!


----------



## GvS (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich "geerbt" - besteht Handlungsbedarf?*

So, hier die versprochenen Bilder:

Erstmal ein Gesamtüberblick:


----------



## GvS (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich "geerbt" - besteht Handlungsbedarf?*

Verdammt, wieso werden meine Bilder nicht angezeigt?


----------



## big_jim (19. Apr. 2012)

*auch Teich "geerbt" - Handlungsbedarf habe ich (etwas)*

Moin,
so sieht das bei mir auch aus. Haus mit Teich erworben, Teich bleibt (erstmal) da.
Gegen Kinder-Eintrag hatten wir bis vor kurzem ein Jahr lang ein Eisengitter unter der Wasseroberfläche.
Vor ca. 3 Wochen hatte ich den Teich mal gereinigt: Wasser und Fische raus, Schlamm aus dem tiefen Teil herausgeschaufelt, Wasser und Fische wieder rein.

Wir haben 3 Goldfische (2x rot, 1x gelb-weiß) und 13 dunkle Fische, die wie Goldfische aussehen. 5 dunkle habe ich unseren Nachbarn in ihren Teich gegeben, also hatten wir bislang über 20 Fische im Teich, ohne zu füttern (vielleicht 2..3x im Jahr gefüttert), mit kaum Wasserbewegung, ohne Filter. Der Teich scheint also zu funktionieren.

Sind die dunklen Fische eigentlich auch Goldfische? Dann müssten die doch langsam goldig werden.

Beim Planzen-Rückschnitt letztes Jahr im Herbst ist wohl etwas an der Folie passiert, der Wasserstand ist jetzt ca. 5..10cm tiefer als vorher.

Der Teichrand war vorher vom Vorbesitzer mit __ Efeu überwachsen, der soll weg. Ufermatten wären wohl das richtige, wie ich eben gelesen habe. Aber ich habe keine Sumpfzone drumrum. Damit würden die mir wohl das Wasser aus dem Teich saugen.

Wasserpflanzen muß ich wieder einbauen. Die Seerose ist noch da, __ Schilf am Ufer auch, aber die Pfeifenputzer-Pflanzen sind beim Reinigen rausgeflogen. Dafür habe ich eine Schlingpflanze eingesetzt, vielleicht __ Wasserpest. Das Wasser ist im unteren Teil auch wieder fast undurchsichtig, die Fische waren im neu eingelassenen klaren Wasser etwas unglücklich..
Dafür füttere ich erstmal zu, bis wieder Pflanzen wachsen.

Grüße


----------



## Joerg (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich "geerbt" - besteht Handlungsbedarf?*

Hallo GvS,
die Bilder werden doch auf der verlinkten Seite angezeigt. 
Wenn sie auch auf der Seite hier zu sehen sein sollen, musst du sie einzeln ins Forum hochladen.
Auf "erweitert" klicken und dann "Datei Manager". Dann öffnet sich ein Fenster, wo du dann die Bilder auf dem Rechner einzeln auswählen kannst.

Es sind ja alle mit einem Klick sichtbar.


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich "geerbt" - besteht Handlungsbedarf?*

Hallo GvS.

Hast Du auch einen Vornamen für uns? 

Katja hatte ja schon recht ausführlich geantwortet. 
Anhand der Bilder kann man sagen, dass Dein Teich recht gut eingewachsen ist. Statt dort jetzt alles auseinander zu nehmen, würde ich ihn nur langsam, dafür stetig, renovieren. Das ist aber auch abhängig von der maximalen Tiefe, die der Teich hat. 
D.h. zunächst sollten die Seerosen raus und ein Teil davon in Mörteleimern eingesperrt werden. So kannst Du sie leichter mal heraus holen, zurück schneiden, teilen, düngen... 
Mehr über Seerosen findest Du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24339
Wenn Du die Seerosen draußen hast, kannst Du gleich die gesamte Tiefzone beräumen. Ob Du dafür den Teich ablassen musst, oder ob Dir eine Wathose und ein Absenken des Wasserspiegels reichen, wirst Du selbst entscheiden müssen. 
Wie alt ist denn der Teich/die Folie? Du solltest beim Betreten auf jeden Fall sehr vorsichtig sein, damit Du nicht ausrutschst, aber auch die Folie keinen Schaden nimmt...

Wenn Du die Tiefzone wieder auf Vordermann gebracht hast, kannst Du Dich dem Mulm im Randbereich mittels Schlammsauger (am besten einer mit Steinabscheider) widmen. Oder Du nimmst dieses Pflanzen-Mulm-Kies-Gemisch Meter für Meter auf und ersetzt es durch Sand mit Pflanzen. Sand ist pflegeleichter, da der Mulm dort nicht zwischen die Steine rutschen kann. 

Weißt Du zufällig, wo die Folie am höher liegenden Ufer verläuft? Nicht, dass dort ein Nährstoffeintrag stattfindet, der mitverantwortlich für den Zustand des Teiches ist.

Solltet Ihr viele Bäume um den Teich herum stehen haben (sieht danach aus), investiert in ein möglichst gutes Laubnetz. Das erspart Euch das Abkeschern der Blätter im Herbst bzw. ein zu schnelles Verlanden der Tiefzone.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich "geerbt" - besteht Handlungsbedarf?*

Hallo GVS,

so wie Annett bereits geschrieben hat, vermute ich dass Dir bei jedem Regen einiges an
Nährstoffen eingespült wird.
5 cm Wasserverlust können in 14 Tagen ohne Regen durchaus noch normal sein.
Ich würde einfach mal langsam sanieren.
Ein Teil des Teiches, (da wo der große Stein liegt) scheint mir schon ziemlich verlandet
sein. Dort würde ich einiges der Pflanzen entfernen um mehr Wasserfläche zu erhalten.

LG Markus


----------



## GvS (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "geerbt" - besteht Handlungsbedarf?*

Hier der Link zum Umbau:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36065


----------

